# Advice on breeding please



## lauraleadale (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi, I have a beautiful white colourpoint persian cross. She is now two years old and has always been a house cat. I would like to let her have one litter of kittens before neutering her and have families waiting for the potential kittens. I am, however, very reticent to let her out to mate with the local tom and wonder whether anyone would let their stud breed with a cross. I am not interested in the paperwork or certificates, just a nice friendly male for my Marsha to breed with.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

It would be hard to find someone, but some pedigree stud owners who will let non ped cats in as long as they are indoor cats and have all the blood tests etc They won't be easy to find though.

Letting a house cat out who will have no street smarts is definitely not advisable, especially in full call where their hormones will override any sense that they have. Couple that with the risks of infection she could pick up from the local tom and its really not worth taking the risk for just one litter.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

it would be _very unusual _for an owner of a registered full pedigree to breed with a cross - however, you _might_ find someone. You would need to ask and be prepared for a lot of people to hammer you into the ground for suggesting doing what you are after - (there are plenty of moggies that need homes in shelters etc). As colourpoint is resessive you would be very unlikely to find a moggy tom that carries colourpoint and even if you found a lovely friends tom to use, unless he is a colourpoint too or carries the colourpoint gene (extremely unlikely) the kittens will all be solid colours. Having said that if you have homes ready for the kittens then I don't see a problem other than getting someone to let you use their stud. If you do find a willing soul, your girl will need a blood test to prove she isn't carrying anything nasty.

by the way, what colour is she (i.e what colourpoint colour is she)?


----------



## Lycaeus (Dec 20, 2009)

> I would like to let her have one litter of kittens before neutering her


Why?


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Like other people have said it is VERY unlikely that you will find a stud owner willing to accept your girl.

If you did they would want to know she is an indoor only cat, fully vaccinated, had relevant heath tests and been tested for FIV/FELV, proof of all this must be shown.

Generally however breeders are working to better the breed and there is nothing to improve on from a cross so most will be un-willing to help you.

Do not let her outside to mate, not only do you risk her picking up some nasty diseases but she could also go missing, get stolen or even run over and killed in her search for a mate. It's just not worth it!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If I were in your shoes I would neuter her. Buy yourself a pedigree reg persian and breed properly with a reg stud. Least that way both cats are tested for disease etc... otherwise, get your family and friends to buy their own persians.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> I would like to let her have one litter of kittens before neutering her and have families waiting for the potential kittens.


Families waiting for kittens rapidly disappear when kittens are actually on the ground, so don't rely on them wanting your kittens. Friends are happy to coo over kittens and will encourage you, but have their excuses ready when asked to make a commitment, wrong colour, wrong sex, wrong time, just got one from another friend or from rescue, won't get on with the dog/cat/rabbit/guinea pig/toddler, just bought a puppy, holidays coming up, I'm pregnant etc etc..

And as Spid has said the kittens are unlikely to be blue eyed colour points, they will most likely be solid short-haired black/black and white if the local tom has anything to do with it or perhaps tabbies, so any ideas that your friends had of getting this blue-eyed Persian look alike will be gone and you will be left with the kittens. I doubt very much you will persuade any decent breeder to let you have the use of their stud, and you really do not want to be letting your girl get into the hands of the BYB community either.

Remember it is your girl that is putting her life at risk, great if things go well and usually they do, but novice breeders and experienced ones too, no matter how much they research can end up with dead kittens/dead mothers often due mainly to inexperience or the unexpected.

As Biawhiska says "get your family and friends to buy their own Persians."


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

We get posts like this from time to time and the thing that always amuses me is that the posters never ever say where they are. It does make one rather wonder if they are genuine!

In case you are genuine, you will need to realise that most "we would love to have one of your kittens" comments are nothing more than people admiring your cat, they are rarely genuine. Also you will need to realise that few owners of active register studs will be interested. There are unregistered studs out there whose owners are less fussy, they list their studs on preloved fairly often.

You just might find a stud owner willing to accommodate you for a kitten back, if an outcross with your cat happens to suit their breeding plans, but the odds are not good, and are even lower if you won't say where you live!

Liz


----------



## lauraleadale (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi,

I haven't put my location on so far as I am new to this, but I can guarantee that I am genuine and am based in Sheffield. My girl, Marsha is white with blue eyes and ginger tail and ears. She has all vaccinations and bloods in place as I actually bought her two years ago while working abroad and we have both just moved back meaning that she was thoroughly checked by the import authorities. If friends dropped out of wanting kittens (though they know that the kittens may not look like her) I would keep them and love them myself. I do have my gorgeous girls best interests at heart, it's just that after experiencing a litter as a child and it being one of my most wonderful childhood memories, I now would like to do the same. If I can't find aanyone willing then I will not just let her out, she is too important to me. As I said, I'm not so worried about the father's pedigree, just my Marsha's safety.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If she is part persian she should be tested for PKD as well, if she hasn't already. I think there is a DNA test for that. If she is negative then its best to start phoning round breeders in your area and sound them out. You may find some one who will help you out, but it won't be easy.

Some breeders are open to crosses for various reasons. You never know, you may find a breeder that is interested in widening the gene pool and would be interested in a resulting kitten.

I have a UK Gr Pr oriental black from a breeder who originally started out with a half siamese black kitten, that was supposed to be a boy, but turned out to be a girl. All her grown up children wanted a kitten from her, so the same as you, didn't just want to let her cat out to mate with the local tom so did manage to find a siamese breeder to accept her. They were expecting all black kittens like the Mum, but were surprised with 4 siamese look alikes, not really a surprise considering the genetics, but from that start the breeder got the bug, registered the Mum, and kept back a kitten for breeding. Years and generations later of careful breeding she has a line of show winning pedigree orientals and siamese.

If you do find some one who will accept your girl, be as fussy as the stud owners will be, make sure you visit the premises first and check out the stud, his housing and all his paperwork. You may not be interested in his pedigree, but he should be PKD, FeLV, FIV negative, vaccinations up to date and have appropriate paperwork to prove that.


----------



## lauraleadale (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks for all your advice, lots to think about.


----------



## Clare Ferris (Nov 26, 2009)

I personnally dont agree with letting your cat have a litter because family members want one like someone else said if they wanted a persian that much then surely they would go out and buy one. I dont think I would allow this if I had a stud sorry. If you do find someone are you prepared for the costs of testing as a good stud owner would atleast want full vaccs, fel/fiv testing this will cost. Then there is the potential for problems with the birth rearing the kittens and all the costs involved in that. If the cat needed vet assistance with the birth that would be expensive. Alot for you to think about especially if you are just wanting one litter and are not wanting to get into breeding seriously. Then what if your cat does not produce milk you could end up having to hand rear them. Are you prepared for feeds every 2 hours and no sleep?
I feel strongly about this as there are alot of unwanted cats out there already, you say you have homes lined up but how do you know they will be definate ones? If you are hoping for cp then as someone has said you need to find a carrier or cp cat otherwise you wont get kittens like your cat.
Hope it works out for you but unless you are serious about breeding its not worth the hassle trust me!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you just want to rear kittens and have that experieince again, then contact the CP they occasionally get pregnant mums in or mums with kittens and need fosterers to look after them on a short term basis. That way you are not adding to the unwanted kitten problem and are actually doing something to help as well and you will gain a lot of good experience too as there are usually a lot of knowledgeable folk in the CP.
You are also not putting your own girl or her kittens at risk, nor getting involved with grouchy breeders unwilling to let you mate with their stud, nor dodgy breeders with potentially unhealthy cats.


----------



## Clare Ferris (Nov 26, 2009)

A breeder can breed for show and produce healthy kittens reared indoors. They are not all inbred individuals. Yes people who care for winning over anything else wont be producing healthy well socialised kittens, if they are inbreeding just for one thing. But I do think it is irresponsible to allow a cat to have kittens for the sake of it. People moan about the RSPCA putting animals down each year because they cannot find homes, well bringing more kittens into the world is just adding to the problem. Like another poster said why not foster a pregnant cat? seems like an excellent idea to me that way you are helping with animals in need and experiencing motherhood. I would take alot more satisfaction out of that than if I just bred my own cat because I wanted to experience mother hood. But everyone is different and whilst it might not make that much difference to the overpopulation problem one person doing it, that is never the case. There are always plenty more people doing it. I see it everyday people coming into the vets asking should I let my cat have a litter before spaying?or they just let the cat out and it gets pregnant the answer imho is no for the reasons stated. If every new kitten owner was under the impression they need or wanted a litter before spay then just think how many more homeless kitties there would be.
I believe that whilst people may jump at the chance of owning one of these kittens the novelty soon wares of with some and the cat could end up in rescue at a later date. People are more likely to adopt a cute kitten on a whim especially if it costs them next to nothing as oppose to buying one from a reutable breeder which may cost them a few hundred. Only serious owners with a love for that breed would even consider paying that much money for a cat imo


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

People who produce kittens and that applies to so called registered breeders as well, for whatever altruistic reason they claim they are breeding for - are NOT responsible for the number of kittens/cats in rescue. The owners that put them there are!!! and they can be owners of moggies or of pedigree cats bought from responsible breeders for which the owner paid £100s.

I am willing to bet that the vast majority of cats put into rescue are there simply because the owner could no longer be bothered with the responsibility, got fed up and dumped them there. They are not all there because of cases of genuinue hardship.

Stating that people shouldn't breed because of the numbers in rescue is a tired old arguement and can be applied as much to registered so called reputable breeders as much as those who just have one litter with a moggie cat. Well on that basis there are loads of kids awaiting adoption, people shouldn't be having babies of their own!!!!!!

One could argue that breeders importing new breed to the UK, that is not native to the UK are also adding to the problem by unnecessarily increasing the cat population for their own gain.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> I am willing to bet that the vast majority of cats put into rescue are there simply because the owner could no longer be bothered with the responsibility, got fed up and dumped them there.


I am not sure the figures but many are also there because of divorce, separations, relocations, illness, old age or death of owner, or because they are stray.

Many divorced/separated people or relocated people find that they have to go into rental properties and as most rental places do not accept pets then they end up in rescue.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I am not sure the figures but many are also there because of divorce, separations, relocations, illness, old age or death of owner, or because they are stray.
> 
> Many divorced/separated people or relocated people find that they have to go into rental properties and as most rental places do not accept pets then they end up in rescue.


 those would be the genuine cases, but my point was that I am willing to be that they are in the minority! This is a throw away society and sadly that applies to a living being as much as inanimate objects. Its all too easy to place a cat in rescue rather than take extra time searching for alternatives. You take on the responsibility of another living being, that should be for that beings natural life!!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Saikou said:


> This is a throw away society and sadly that applies to a living being as much as inanimate objects. Its all too easy to place a cat in rescue rather than take extra time searching for alternatives.


All too true unfortunately.


----------



## Clare Ferris (Nov 26, 2009)

Saikou said:


> People who produce kittens and that applies to so called registered breeders as well, for whatever altruistic reason they claim they are breeding for - are NOT responsible for the number of kittens/cats in rescue. The owners that put them there are!!! and they can be owners of moggies or of pedigree cats bought from responsible breeders for which the owner paid £100s.
> 
> I am willing to bet that the vast majority of cats put into rescue are there simply because the owner could no longer be bothered with the responsibility, got fed up and dumped them there. They are not all there because of cases of genuinue hardship.
> 
> ...


I am sorry but breeding because you want to experience the birth and raising kittens imho is not a good enough reason for bringing more cats into the world. If the person is serious then fair enough and they do their research etc but breeding because others want a kitten like yours well they should go out an buy one then. To me they are just looking for a free part pedigree cat!
On the subject of moggies well 90% of the cat population are moggies and so yes breeding irresponsibily these cats does add to the problem.
I am sure if you went to your local RSPCA and saw the amount of animals on death row then your views would be different. Any major rescues policy is to neuter to try and controll the problem so I am sure it is a problem. Yes it is the owners giving them up at the end of the day but I do think that someone being offered a kitten for next to nothing is more likely to take the cat on a whim and give it up as they are not loosing anything as oppose to someone who has paid £300 for a cat they really wanted.
As for new breeds like mine you mean??????? they were brought over because certain people liked them enough to spend alot of money trying to promote them for others to enjoy. There is nothing wrong with doing this, siberians are also a good option for allergy sufferers hence one of the reasons I started to breed them as I felt it enabled someone who loves cats but has been previously unable to own one through having allergies the ideal oppertunity to do so, what is wrong with that?
I would hazard a guess that you dont see many siberians in rescue or pedigrees come to think of it? And yes there are alot less pedigrees out there than moggies the only breeds I have come across are the very common ones I.e persians and there are also alot of byb of these cats who dont vet new owners and sell cheaply to anyone. I like most breeders have a policy that if that cat cannot be looked after by the current owner nolonger then it MUST come back to me for rehoming. I will then keep that cat aslong as it takes to rehome. I have had enquiries from people wanting to rehome adults because they cannot afford a kitten but love the breed so I know that they could be rehomed if need be. So I dont think most good breeders with the same policies are adding to the overpopulation problem when none of mine will ever set foot in a rescue centre!
You say that importing a breed not native to this country is adding to the problem well there are a hell of alot of breeds not native to the U.K here already.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

If a pedigree cat or pedigree lookalike or some beautiful moggy, finds itself in a rescue situation and it has no obvious faults eg old, timid, peeing, aggressive, health problems etc. then it quickly gets rehomed. The problem is with the shorthaired black or black and white ones with "ugly" facial patterns that people see as common or ugly, that are more of a problem and cats with "issues".


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Clare Ferris said:


> I am sorry but breeding because you want to experience the birth and raising kittens imho is not a good enough reason for bringing more cats into the world.


well that rules out most registered pedigree breeders then. Certainly all those that don't exhibit because they can not hide behind that tired old mantra of "i'm breeding to further the breed", most following ia couple of months 'research' mainly into how much they can sell the kitteuns for etc.



Clare Ferris said:


> If the person is serious then fair enough and they do their research etc but breeding because others want a kitten like yours well they should go out an buy one then. *To me they are just looking for a free part pedigree cat!*


completely sweeping statement not based in fact!!!!



Clare Ferris said:


> On the subject of moggies well 90% of the cat population are moggies and so yes breeding irresponsibily these cats does add to the problem.
> I am sure if you went to your local RSPCA and saw the amount of animals on death row then your views would be different. Any major rescues policy is to neuter to try and controll the problem so I am sure it is a problem. Yes it is the owners giving them up at the end of the day but I do think that someone being offered a kitten for next to nothing is more likely to take the cat on a whim and give it up as they are not loosing anything as oppose to someone who has paid £300 for a cat they really wanted.


Well then that would apply to rescues who offer kittens to new homes for a small fee!!!

I will reiterate :

Owers who all to easily shirk their responsibilities are responsible for the numbers in rescue!!
 ANY breeder moggie or pedigree who is responsible and who stands by any kitten produced in their home for that cats lifetime is NOT adding to the numbers in rescue. The key there is NOT the breed of the cat but the responsibility undertaken by the breeder. There are as many registered pedigree breeders who once a kitten has left their home shirks all responsibility for that kitten/cat as there are moggie breeders doing the same.

It is a very sad elitist view to disregard moggies. I am sure that you will find moggies behind most pedigree cats, where they have been used as outcrosses to add a colour or attribute or just a hybrid vigour to a closed and ailing gene pool!!! Some modern breeds began as crosses between x and a moggie!! If bred responsibly WHY shouldn't they be continued as a "breed" in their own right. Not everyone that prefers the look of a moggie just wants a cheap cat and can not be bothered to pay for a pedigree.



Clare Ferris said:


> As for new breeds like mine you mean??????? they were brought over because certain people liked them enough to spend alot of money trying to promote them for others to enjoy.


As I said, for your own gains. Your point was there are too many cats in the UK in rescues, importing breeds into the country is surely just potentially adding unnecesarily to that population. You state that you stand by your kittens, but you can NOT guarantee that having lost contact with an owner, in 5-10 yrs time that a cat of yours will not end up in rescue.



Clare Ferris said:


> You say that importing a breed not native to this country is adding to the problem well there are a hell of alot of breeds not native to the U.K here already.


Yes but maybe at the time they were imported and for siamese thats well over 100 yrs ago, there wasn't the rescue issue that you cited as a reason not to breed!! Newly imported breeds in the current climate are another matter.


----------



## Clare Ferris (Nov 26, 2009)

Otterwhiskers said:


> Isn't that what she is trying to do by taking the time to post on here?
> 
> Excuse me if this sounds muddled, I have a heavy cold and am high on Lemsip.I find it a huge contradiction that an individual can come onto here and ask about breeding her cat only to be told, by actual breeders, that she shouldn't be adding to the feline population when there are cats/kittens out there needing to be rehomed in shelters. If someone came on here and told you that they loved a certain type of pedigree cat and wanted to know how to go about breeding there wouldn't be the same outcry, so I am assuming that the distinction is that she is asking about breeding a cat which is not a pedigree? I suppose if you really wanted to talk serious ethics there would be people out there who would say that there is no excuse for not adopting a cat rather than buying one, even if you were looking for a specific pedigree, that saving an animals life in a shelter should be the most important thing. I guess it all depends how far you want to take the debate and how much we should indulge our individual desire to have pedigrees in the first place.
> 
> ...


I agree if people were vetted properly before buying a cat then there may be less of a problem. I just did not agree with her reason for wanting to breed because people want a cat just like hers, so to me she is only doing it to provide others with a free kitten or thats what it sounds like? If I am wrong and there are other reasonable points then I apologise. All I am saying is she should think carefully before doing it and the reasons behind it, its a big responsibility and if she cares for the cats then she has to be aware that if she cannot sell them then she will be left with the kittens, although I doubt she will have a problem. The only thing that concerns me is if she sells the cat to someone whos intentions are not genuine then there is the potential for them to go and breed irresponsibly from the kitten, which is a worry for all breeders I suppose but if you withhold papers of a pedigree until it is altered then they cannot breed and sell them as pedigrees etc.
She wont be able to do this if they are not registered pedigrees so there is the potential for buyers to do this. I wonder where she got the cat from and if they mind it being bred from? I would assume most people selling cats especially pedigrees would not allow for breeding?


----------



## Clare Ferris (Nov 26, 2009)

Can I just add that I have 3 moggies also!!! so I have nothing against them they are lovely cats and loved just as much as the peds! but If someone like the looks of a pedigree and their attributes then what is wrong with them owning one. As I stated earlier sibby's are believed to be hypoallergenic and have brought alot of joy to allergy sufferers who love cats but never thought they would be able to comfortably share there life with a cat. That for me in itself provides me with the motivation to breed happy, healthy kittens for others to share their life with.
I do not see anything wrong with bringing new breeds over, you only have to go to a tica show and see many new and wonderful breeds. Just because they are not a long standing breed imo does not matter. If there is a demand for a particular cat then people will buy one regardless of the number of homeless cats, its what they want. Just like there are alot of people who prefer moggies!
Same applies to dogs except more people want pedigree dogs than mongrels. So anyone of these people are also responsible for a mongrel being in a shelter because they chose a pedigree???


----------



## Clare Ferris (Nov 26, 2009)

Saikou said:


> well that rules out most registered pedigree breeders then. Certainly all those that don't exhibit because they can not hide behind that tired old mantra of "i'm breeding to further the breed", most following ia couple of months 'research' mainly into how much they can sell the kitteuns for etc.
> 
> completely sweeping statement not based in fact!!!!
> 
> ...


I dont plan on loosing contact with owners but if it happens then there is not much that can be done but I dont suppose that will happen much. They know that if they are in a position where they cannot look after a cat anymore they can bring it back to me without being judged!
I have to say what a load of rubbish ! it is not adding to the problem imo if someone wants one and breeders are taking responsibility for the cats they breed! why shouldn't new breeds come over maybe people dont like the long standing breeds that are here!
freedom of choice and all!!!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Clare Ferris said:


> you only have to go to a tica show and see many new and wonderful breeds. Just because they are not a long standing breed imo does not matter. If there is a demand for a particular cat then people will buy one regardless of the number of homeless cats, its what they want. Just like there are alot of people who prefer moggies!


You are on the other side of your own argument now   you were the one that bought up the numbers of cats in the UK. Are you just arguing for arguings sake again ?

I would also point out that TICAs new and wonderful breeds include munchkins and scottish folds breeds generated as a result of genetic anomalies with awful health issues that accompany those :nonod: that thankfully the GCCF are responsible enough not to recognise.

Also if you took the time to read the OPs posts you will find that he/she did give more reasons for breeding other than just producing kittens for friends that wanted kittens that looked like the Mother. I am sure if he/she thought they would be picked apart for not fully justifying their reasons to your satisfaction they would have been more explicit. Responsibility should always be encouraged and I hope they are not put off from posting on here.


----------



## Clare Ferris (Nov 26, 2009)

Saikou said:


> You are on the other side of your own argument now   you were the one that bought up the numbers of cats in the UK. Are you just arguing for arguings sake again ?
> 
> I would also point out that TICAs new and wonderful breeds include munchkins and scottish folds breeds generated as a result of genetic anomalies with awful health issues that accompany those :nonod: that thankfully the GCCF are responsible enough not to recognise.
> 
> Also if you took the time to read the OPs posts you will find that he/she did give more reasons for breeding other than just producing kittens for friends that wanted kittens that looked like the Mother. I am sure if he/she thought they would be picked apart for not fully justifying their reasons to your satisfaction they would have been more explicit. Responsibility should always be encouraged and I hope they are not put off from posting on here.


no one is arguing for arguments sake???????? im offering my opinion and I am not trying to put anyone of posting on here unlike others??????
I have read her posts thankyou and one of her reasons was others wanted kittens like her cat? but if they wanted one so much then why have they not already gone out and bought one from a registered breeder was my point ! anyway im off this topic said all I want to say. 
As for new breeds there are other new breeds apart from those you mention but GCCF are that slow in recognising them that breeders choose to go elswhere to register them i.e siberians for example


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Clare Ferris said:


> I dont plan on loosing contact with owners but if it happens then there is not much that can be done but I dont suppose that will happen much. They know that if they are in a position where they cannot look after a cat anymore they can bring it back to me without being judged!


Don't imagine that automatically guarantees the cat will come back to you, unless you are offering to pay back the full amount they paid for the cat. I have so far seen two cats I bred advertised for sale in a pet shop and another on pets4homes - and I always emphasise most strongly that I want the cat to come back to me if the new owners have to part with it. In one case, the new owner listed the cat (an entire male from which she had been doing unregistered breeding) for ten times the amount she paid for him!

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Otterwhiskers said:


> I find it a huge contradiction that an individual can come onto here and ask about breeding her cat only to be told, by actual breeders, that she shouldn't be adding to the feline population when there are cats/kittens out there needing to be rehomed in shelters. If someone came on here and told you that they loved a certain type of pedigree cat and wanted to know how to go about breeding there wouldn't be the same outcry


Precisely. That is something that always strikes me as rather odd about this forum, along with the way everyone objects violently any time anyone says their unspayed cat is calling, and yet goes gooey as soon as the birth approaches!

Liz


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree with Liz, once a kitten is away from you, you have little or no control of what happens to it. 
You may feel you are important being the breeder, but some owners almost forget you as soon as they walk out your door. 

Some breeders may be unethical or uncaring, but not all owners keep in touch, they will as Liz has said breed from your cats or send them off to rescue or advertise them in the free ads or newspapers or give them/sell them on to friends or relatives, all without your knowledge.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

lizward said:


> That is something that always strikes me as rather odd about this forum, along with the way everyone objects violently any time anyone says their unspayed cat is calling, and yet goes gooey as soon as the birth approaches!


That is an old chestnut, and is frequently brought up in this type of thread, it is not true and not *everyone *goes all gooey at all. 
I think you will find the ones that go all gooey are the ones who have no thoughts one way or the other or who are pro-moggie breeding or have moggies themselves.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I suppose once the deed is done then everyone just gets the kitten lovelies! But they don't like the let them out the door policy or the let them keep having litter after litter policy either.

If no one bred moggies - I wouldn't have ever been able to have cats as, with hubby being forces, we have always been turned away from rescue centres - I've even had the phone put down on me when I metioned RAF!

I must admit that every litter has made me feel a little guilty about the kittens in rescue and when I am finally settled and have a large acre-age and a barn I will adopt ferals to aswage my guilt.

I feel the OP *has* thought about it - she knows that she wants to breed for temperament too - has thought to ask on a forum rather than just letting her girl out the back door - is aware of the fact that CP is unlikely - will keep any kittens she doesn't rehome to very carefully checked over homes etc - is breeding only with homes lined up already (more than I can always say - I sent my girl off to stud before having a min of 8 homes lined up) - what real difference is there between me and her? I just happen to have a pedigree and she has a cross, so I have an immediate air of legitimacy and she will struggle.


----------

